# High TSI



## msmanatee (Jul 12, 2011)

All of my other labs (TSH, free T3, free T4) have returned to "normal" after the fun and games of subclinical hyper/Graves/TED diagnoses a few months ago. But my TSI keeps going up. A few months ago it was 349, now it's 437.

I wanted the TSI in order to ascertain antibody activity but it's hard to interpret. My endo sees no value in it. I think it's a potential indicator that my eyes may not be stable yet (though my ophthal thinks they may be). Then I read somewhere that high TSI can interfere with the other labs but having trouble finding info I can understand. Should I ignore this?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

msmanatee said:


> All of my other labs (TSH, free T3, free T4) have returned to "normal" after the fun and games of subclinical hyper/Graves/TED diagnoses a few months ago. But my TSI keeps going up. A few months ago it was 349, now it's 437.
> 
> I wanted the TSI in order to ascertain antibody activity but it's hard to interpret. My endo sees no value in it. I think it's a potential indicator that my eyes may not be stable yet (though my ophthal thinks they may be). Then I read somewhere that high TSI can interfere with the other labs but having trouble finding info I can understand. Should I ignore this?


Absolutely do not ignore!

Please read all of the links listed below...

TSI and the eyes
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1677484

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TBII (Thyrotrophin Binding Inhibiting Immunoglobulin)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138 (good test for TSHR)

I cannot believe your endo sees no value in interpreting the meaning of the presence of TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.) Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------

